# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  kako ste se glasali na porodu???

## melani25

ne znam dali postoji slican topic, ali evo voljela bih znati sto ste vikale na porudu??? jeste li sutile, psovale, urlale....
dok sam bila u boksu cula sam druge zene kako svasta vicu cak moram priznati da mi je bilo i malo smjesno( dok mene nisu uhvatili pravi trudovi)  :shock: 
ja kada se sad sjetim toga pomalo mi neugodno  :Embarassed:  
zadnjih pola sata trudova sam na svaki trud radila ovo:
hu hu hu hu aaaaaaaaaaaaa tiskammmmmmmmmmmmm 
i to sam doslovno urlala

----------


## Frida

Hm, nisam se uopće glasala, ako tu ne računam brbljanje sa dokom i babicom, disala sam i to je to.

okej, priznajm moji trudovi su bili na razini jače menge, stalno sam čekala onu "pravu" bol pa da dreknem   :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

Disala sam i dok sam tiskala ispuštala neki slabi zvuk kroz zube, tipa mmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Arwen

> Disala sam i dok sam tiskala ispuštala neki slabi zvuk kroz zube, tipa mmmmmmmmmmmmm


ovako i ja
ali najbolja je od svih bila jedna koja je vikala odustaaaajem   :Laughing:  
(otvorena i vode je u box)

----------


## Bomballurina

Nisam ništa vikala, pomalo stenjala. Energiju sam uložila u čupanje kose   :Grin:  .

----------


## Arijana

Ja sam isto disala i tu i tamo mmm-mmmmm-mmm. Zaurlala sam, ali ono baš iz petnih žila prije zadnjeg truda i konačno istisnula bebu, mislim da ne bih uspjela bez tog urlika   :Laughing:  

Jedino sam na drugom porodu između trudova par puta zajaukala da ne mogu više izdržat i da mi daju nešto... nisu mi dali ništa osim dozvole da tiskam, jer sam već bila skroz otvorena   :Wink:

----------


## branka1

Meni je užasno glupo što neke sestre ismijavaju to urlanje. ako je rodilji tako lakše, zašto ne?

----------


## pikulica

Nisam putila ni glasa, nije bilo baš lako, rodila nakon 4 sata žestokog dripa, ali mi je pasalo šutjeti, zapravo sam čuvala snagu očekujući dugotrajan porod, kao prošli put.
 Zapravo nisam bila ni svjesna kako sam bila tiha dok mi nisu rekle sestre i cura iz susjednog boksa.

----------


## Andora

na prvom porodu gotovo ni glasa
na drugom sam se glasala sasvim (ne)pristojno od davanja dripa na dalje.   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

Evo da ja lupim kontru   :Razz:  
Urlala sam kao ona najgora od najgorih u najodvratnijim sapunicama. Urlala tako da se nisam mogla prepoznati. Urlala neka me ubiju neka mi  bilo šta naprave samo da prestane... Sram me bilo pa sam se nakon poroda ispričavala doktorima.. ALI najviše od svega me sram jer nisam uspjela misliti na svoju bebu i dostajanstveno to izgurati  bez tih misli o smrti... Ali stvarno je bilo opako (pokušavali su ga rukama okrenuti u trudovima..)  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Barbara1

Cijelo vrijeme u tišini,odnosno disanju,a u predzadnjem trudu kod tiskanja mi pobjeglo aaaaahhhh.
Isto mi nije jasno,zašto upozoravaju da se ne smije vikati.
Ja to recimo uspoređujem sa bacačima kugle i oni urlaju prilikom izbačaja i vjerojatno ima razloga zašto.

----------


## Arijana

Barbara1, mislim da se to odnosi više na vikanje i deranje u trudovima, jer žena tako gubi snagu, ali opet nekima to pomaže.




> Meni je užasno glupo što neke sestre ismijavaju to urlanje. ako je rodilji tako lakše, zašto ne?


Meni nije ismijala taj jedan urlik, nego ih je uhvatila panika jer su mislili da ću sad pred kraj "poludjet" i počet se derat, ali nakon mog krika rekla sam "E, ajmo sad" - oni su se nasmijali - ja još jednom stisla i eto bebe   :Wink:

----------


## brane

ja sam plakala i plakala i plakala tako da su mi babice govorile da toliko tužno plaćem da im je svima teško me slušat i da ako ne prestanem proplakat će skupa samnom

jedna cura iz predrađaone (poslije smo se u sobi srele) mi je rekla da je sve samnom preplakala jer da sam tako tužno plakala da su je emocije povele  :Embarassed:

----------


## Magy

Kod prvog poroda sam dobila spricu u leda, pa od leda prema dolje nisam nista osjetila.
Kod drugog poroda sam na kraju par puta vrisnila porod je bio lagan, a treci put sam urlala i vikala "_ne mogu vise"_. Treci porod  je bio najtezi...

----------


## ana.m

> Evo da ja lupim kontru   
> Urlala sam kao ona najgora od najgorih u najodvratnijim sapunicama. Urlala tako da se nisam mogla prepoznati. Urlala neka me ubiju neka mi  bilo šta naprave samo da prestane... Sram me bilo pa sam se nakon poroda ispričavala doktorima.. ALI najviše od svega me sram jer nisam uspjela misliti na svoju bebu i dostajanstveno to izgurati  bez tih misli o smrti... Ali stvarno je bilo opako (pokušavali su ga rukama okrenuti u trudovima..)


To su i meni radili ali ja se nisam derala baš tako jako...
Jesam stenjala, mmmm-kala, vrisnula kad su me recnuli na što mi je netko od njih 10 koliko ih je bilo oko mene reko da neka ne vičem   :Evil or Very Mad:  ! MM i šogorica su mi nakon kaj sam izašla rekli da me se malo čulo (to je vjerojatno bio taj vriska kod rezanja)   :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

> vrisnula kad su me recnuli na što mi je netko od njih 10 koliko ih je bilo oko mene reko da neka ne vičem


Ovako nekako je bilo i kod mene, samo što je bila nedjelja popodne, pa ih oko mene nije bilo 10, nego 3 (srećom).
Sve do rezanja sam bila prilično tiho.

----------


## Matilda

Nisam glasa pustila. Jedino kad sam tiskala, uzela sam zrak (kao da trebam zaroniti). Disala sam i samo sam pričala s docom i MM kad sam nešto htjela ili su me nešto pitali. 

MM kad su ga pitali kako je bilo, on je rekao da porod niš ne boli i da sam ja malo ležala, malo disala i M se rodila.

----------


## Arijana

> MM kad su ga pitali kako je bilo, on je rekao da porod niš ne boli i da sam ja malo ležala, malo disala i M se rodila.


  :Laughing:   Super!

----------


## Vodenjak

Na prvom porodu ja sam vikala aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nemammmmmmmmmmm trudove. Bože zašto nemam trudove. A ni su me derali sve u šesnaest.

----------


## Vodenjak

ni=oni
Na drugom porodu (carski) samo sam plakala.

----------


## thalia

hmnghhh mmm hmmmnghhh ne mogu više hmmmgh

----------


## marinna

o bože!
kad moram vaditi krv ja još uvijek pitam jel iz prsta ili iz vene    :Razz:  
(zadnji put mi je rekla sestra da mi više nikada neće vaditi iz prsta!)

mislim da ću ja tako vikati da će svi dati otkaz na licu mjesta  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## josie

ja sam pjevala  :Grin:

----------


## Arijana

Marinna, ako ja nisam vikala, onda ne bi trebao nitko..   :Laughing:  
Ja isto vrisnem kad vadim krv iz prsta, jaučem i doslovno plačem kod zubara ako popravlja bez anestezije  :Embarassed: , općenito ako me nešto boli a ne zaderem se onda imam osjećaj da ću past u nesvjest, čak sam i na tečaju pitala da li se ikad ijedna trudnica onesvjestila od boli, rekli su da nije, a ja sam bila uvjerena da ću biti prva... a eto skoro pa nisam glasa pustila cijelih 12 ura   :Wink:

----------


## mala laia

Ja sam mislila da je nemoguće toliko brzo disati kada su nam pokazivali na tečaju... kako sam bila u krivuuuuu  :Laughing:  
Mislila sam da neće toliko boljeti jer sam imala lagane trudove 5 dana prije, ali nakon dripa sam pomislila da ću se rastvoriti! Meni onaj aparat (kako brzo zaboravimo...) nije pokazivao trudove-kao da ih nema  :Evil or Very Mad:   a kada je sestra došla provjeriti zašto jaučem samo je dobacila: "Pa što vas toliko boli kada pokazuje da nemate trudove?" Pogledala dolje i nastavila:"Oh, kosica!"
U jednom trenutku tiskanja svi su glasno počeli govoriti različito, pa sam se zaderala da zašute i da mi mm objasni  :Grin:  !!!

I dok su me šivali, htjeli su započeti neki neobavezni razgovor o dnevnim događajima, ali sam inzistirala da mi doktor ponovi sve što smo radili i što on u tom trenutku radi...vrlo se iznenadio na zahtjev...u protivnom bih se osjećala kao objekt...

----------


## ms. ivy

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vrisnula kad su me recnuli na što mi je netko od njih 10 koliko ih je bilo oko mene reko da neka ne vičem  
> 
> 
> Ovako nekako je bilo i kod mene, samo što je bila nedjelja popodne, pa ih oko mene nije bilo 10, nego 3 (srećom).
> Sve do rezanja sam bila prilično tiho.


i ja sam vrisnula tek na rezanje. što od bola, što od bijesa. a nitko se nije usudio komentirati   :Grin:  jer sam odmah doca upozorila da, ako misli dalje, izvoli pričekati idući trud.

u tranziciji sam svaki izdisaj prostenjala, bilo mi je lakše tako. ni jedan trud mi nije izmamio vrisak, jauk ili pomisao da više ne mogu, za razliku od krasnog osjećaja škara koje me režu napola.   :Mad:

----------


## Paula

Nisam imala snage za vikanje, svu snagu sam usmjerila na disanje i molitvu   :Smile:

----------


## marinna

arijana   :Love:  , malo si me ohrabrila!

----------


## kovke

uopće se ne sjećam šta sam i da li sam vrištala-mislim da ne, malo sam stenjala i kad je popustila epiduralna-tražila sam još-u biti u tom sam trenutku vrištala da mi daju još jednu-naravno da je nisam dobila, ali znam da me fakat boljelo kod me zarezao- svi su mi govorili, to ti tak i tak niš ne boli, jer je usred truda-moš se mislit, promašio je trud i cap   :Evil or Very Mad:  -e da sam bila sabranija, trebala sam ga nogom posred face, onak kak chuck norris lupa zločeste dečke

----------


## bebibranka

Nek ne čitaju prvorotkinje.
Meni je porod bio jaaako bolan. Do poroda sam pokazivala jako dobru toleranciju na bol,ali na porodu...
Bila sam i dosta prestrašena, ali trudovi...I još su tvrdili da nisam dobila drip... 
Glasanje je bilo kao kad je netko na vrlo bolnom umoru. Pretpostavljam...
Trajalo je oko 3 sata... Mislim da sam dosta trudnica prestrašila svojim plakanjem-cmizdrenjem-i ostalim neobjašnjivim zvukovima. Ali jednstavno mi je bilo prebolno. Mislila sam da neću izdržati i to sam ponavljala sestrama. One su mi govorile kako da dišem, ali nisam ni to mogla. i trudovi su bili toliko bolni da nisam osjetila ni rezanje ,a šivanje je naspram njima bilo mačji kašalj.

----------


## TinnaZ

na prvom porodu (drip) sam pokušavala ne ispustiti krik, ali nakon naravno neuspjelog pokušaja da se kontroliram, oni krikovi koji su izašli su bili urlici ... vikala sam na kraju da ne mogu izdržati, da mi daju nešto protiv boli, na što me je sestra ismijala i rekla da mi je dala u onoj infuziji i Apaurin (i drip koji je naravno prešutjela kad sam pitala što mi to daje) ...

Na drugom porodu sam samo uhvatila neki ritam disanja /hu, hu, hu ...hi, hi, hi ... hu, hu, hu ...sssssss) nalik na onaj koji nam je Erika pokazala na Tečaju, taj ritam mi je savršeno odgovarao ... na kraju prije izlaska glavice sam isputila jedan grrrrrrrrr, na koji su primalje dotrčale da vide kaj se događa (nisu još očekivale izgon) - kad ono gle, beba ide van ...
U onom ssssss, mislim da sam se nesvjesno prepuštala laganom tiskanju, koje uopće nisam doživljavala kao tiskanje, mislila sam da smo mi još daaaleko od kraja .... 

Vrištanje kod šivanja, i molbe da prestanu dok anestezija ne počene djelovati ne računam u ovu temu, jer nema veze sa porodom, nego sa nečijom bezobraštinom nakon čega je ta osoba ipak izletjela van ...

----------


## marta

> Meni je užasno glupo što neke sestre ismijavaju to urlanje. ako je rodilji tako lakše, zašto ne?



to je zato sto sestre unatoc radu u rodilistu i svakodnevnim porodjajima, jos nisu shvatile da nit su sve zene jednake, nit trebaju biti.

----------


## aleta

i moj je muž zbogradi mog nevikanja pričao svima da mi je porod bio brz i lak.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gigi

Na prvom porodu sam cijukala i skakutala na stolu,
A na drugom sam kod tiskanja vikala grrrrrr, tj. režala, kako me uputila doktorica.

----------


## studena

Samo sam stenjala potiho,pred kraj sam došla u napast da podviknem ,ali porađala me kolegica sa faksa pa me bilo malkice sram.Opet ,ja sam imala relativno lagane porode i kada me netko pita uvijek kažem da bi bila trudna i rodila još sto puta,ali trogodišnja noćna nespavanja mislim da ne bi više izdržala.

----------


## kovke

> branka1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je užasno glupo što neke sestre ismijavaju to urlanje. ako je rodilji tako lakše, zašto ne?
> 
> 
> 
> to je zato sto sestre unatoc radu u rodilistu i svakodnevnim porodjajima, jos nisu shvatile da nit su sve zene jednake, nit trebaju biti.


meni se više čini da im to ide na živce i da nisu dovoljno senzibilizirane/i s rodiljama

----------


## TinnaZ

nije mi bilo lakše, nego se unatoč svim nastojanjima nisam mogla kontorilirati - kao da je neka strana sila utjecala na moje tijelo, koje se ponašalo sasvim odvojeno od moje volje i kontrole (povezujem s dripom) ... 

Glede primalja koje ismijavaju rodilje, i to nakon što im daju drip, i trebale bi znati (i Odent tako kaže) da su trudovi tada bolniji, ali ponekad ne i učinkovitiji) i naravno da mogu prijeći onu granicu prirodne boli, koja bi trebala biti izdrživa jer je ljudska - mogu samo reći, stvarno svakome se u ruke dajemo u nadi da će nam pomoći, a ponajmanje vjerujemo urođenim sposobnostima svojeg tijela i sebe.

----------


## buca

ja sam bila tiha od početka do kraja,al me boljelo.došla sam sa svojim trudovima,ali su me ipak "počastili" dripom.
kad je postalo žešće nisma mogla prodisati trudove do kraja,nego nekako do pola,a onda tiho psovanje  :Embarassed:  
na kraju sam ipak ispustila jedan jedini krik kad mi se doc nasjela na trbuh i malić je konačno izašao van  :Heart:

----------


## snorki

nisam niti ijednom viknula. Samo sam poluglasno psovala nekakve "kulturne" psovke. Ali, hebo Bosanku koja ne psuje  :Grin:  

ne znam, ali ja psovke dijelim na kulturne i nekulturne :/

----------


## ms. ivy

ja ću odvalit   :Laughing:  

misliš kao "doktore, lijepo vas molim da malo odete u..."

----------


## mamma san

uh ja nisam psovala..ja sam žicala doktore injekcijice...pred kraj više nisam znala kakve, samo da je injekcija..urlala sam za njima kad bi prošli hodnikom ispred boxa..pa su prestali prolaziti. :/  i ljubila sam ruke sestrama....

uglavnom nisam jaukala, više sam se glasala: Dooktoooooooooreee!!! Injekcijicu moooolimmm! Dooktoooooooreeeee! Dajte mi tu vražju injekciju!!!! Dooooooktoooooooooooooooreeeeeeee!!!! itd itd itd...mislim da sam sve poprilično dobroopisala u svojoj priči sa poroda...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aleta

na mom prvom porodu u Petrovoj u boksu do mog je neka mala Romkinja ovako vikala: "Doktore, imam navale!!!!" 8)

----------


## MIJA 32

Mamma san umirem od smijeha   :Laughing:  iako znam da tebi nije bilo smiješno.

----------


## mamma san

> Mamma san umirem od smijeha   iako znam da tebi nije bilo smiješno.


Mija, tada mi nije bilo smiješno, a danas...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snorki

cula sam da je jedna vikala "vjerenice sta mi uradi"  :Laughing:

----------


## bera

tokom trudova nisam ni glasa pustila osim pred sami porod kada sam rekla da ne mogu više....inače sam mislila da ću dignuti Sarajevo na noge, nije me bolilo ni kada su me recnuli samo što ja nisam dala da me pregledaju kada god bi to htjeli ja sam rekla zvaću vas kada krene i tako je i bilo   :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Tokom poroda nista, pri zadnjem tisku jedan tarzanski urlik, prilikom pokazivanja posteljice: bljak! Ali tokom sivanja......"Pa koliko vam to treba? Pa boli me....pa prestanite vec jednom.......Recite joj da prestane....koliko ce ovo jos trajati.....jaooooo ....mora li ovo....koliko jos....Jao dosta vise...(sve sam ovo i vise uspjela izgovoriti za dva sava)

----------


## Amelie32

Mama san ovo je fantastično kako si to opisala. Oprosti ali suze mi cure od smijeha, MM se boji da ću dobiti trudove prije reda. Odoh potražiti tvoju priču s poroda. Ako je i u pola smiješna kao ovo malo što si napisala, bit će to bestseller.  :Grin:

----------


## Amelie32

Cijelo vrijeme u boksu mi se strašno spavalo i tu i tamo sam nešto stenjala. A onda kad su rekli: "Otvorena je 10 prstiju, idemo sad !", rodila sam u tri truda uz koja sam ispustila neki urlik tipa: "Arrrrrrrrrrrgh!", s time da sam između 2 truda pitala doktoricu: "Kad će te me već jednom rezati ?".  :Embarassed:   A ona se nasmije i veli: "Gospođo već jesam, već jesam."
Šivanje nisam  ni osjetila. 8)

----------


## bucka

ja sam se derala,urlala,vristala...

----------


## aleta

> Cijelo vrijeme u boksu mi se strašno spavalo i tu i tamo sam nešto stenjala. A onda kad su rekli: "Otvorena je 10 prstiju, idemo sad !", rodila sam u tri truda uz koja sam ispustila neki urlik tipa: "Arrrrrrrrrrrgh!", s time da sam između 2 truda pitala doktoricu: "Kad će te me već jednom rezati ?".   A ona se nasmije i veli: "Gospođo već jesam, već jesam."
> Šivanje nisam  ni osjetila. 8)


 :shock: ti si neka vanzemaljka?

----------


## Amelie32

Ma Aleta meni su sve žene pričale kako je porod nešto prestrašno i kao što sam već pisla na jednom drugom topicu, ja sam očekivala da ću pri porodu umrijeti prestrašnom smrću. I tako sa svakim sve jačim trudom ja sam čekala tu smrt da dođe po mene, a ona nikako. I eto rodila u 14.30, a u boks sam ušla u 11.30.
Prije poroda me sveki pokušala utješiti ovim riječima: "Nemoj se bojati, ti buš tam došla, a to bu sam ispalo van !"  :Laughing:   Nije baš laskavo, ali ona je mislila na to kak imam široke bokove i da će meni biti lako roditi. I fakat to ne pamtim kao neko traumatično iskustvo. A možda samo imam visok prag boli, tko će ga znati. Jedno je sigurno, vanzemaljka nisam!  :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

Dok sam imala normalne trudove (ponoć - pet), pjevušila sam, kad mi je oko pet ujutro došao nagon za tiskanje, bila sam sva sretna, dok nisam skužila da neće vani a ja bi tiskalaaaaaa i tako do pooodneeeeeeeee.....urlikala sam, molila, plakala, vikala, stenjala, trudila se da ne vičem ali ja nisam moglaaaa..i kasnije mi nije uopće bilo žao, sad bi još žešće vikala samo bi malo obogatila rječnik i sveprisutnima bi nadodala raznorazne pridjeve i epitete!!!    :Mad:  .  Nigdje nikog, s ja svakog momenta mislim evo sad ću rodit, di je ko, beba će ispast, popucat ću..... dok sam tiskala nisam ni glasa pustila to mi je baš pasalo, jer sam znala da je još malo gotovo i nisam bila sama.

----------


## sabaleta

1. put - pričala kao navijena i isto 


> ja sam pjevala


 "Spaceman". Kad se Filip rodio baš tako je i izgledao - ljubičast, razvučenog lica, krvavih očiju. Ali se nisam derala
2. put - cijelo vrijeme sam ih molila da mi nešto daju. Bilo što pa makar i drip. Opet se nisam derala.
3. put - cijelo vrijeme sam šutila i disala toliko jako da su mi se nosnice proširile za dva broja. Na kraju sam doktorici rekla: Ja bih sam rodila. I ona rekla: Može! I to je bilo sve.
MM je bio prisutan na 3. porodu, komentirao je da mu je bilo malo dosadno  :Grin:

----------


## Leki

Kad sam tek legla na stol, samo sam disala ubrzano (i to nepravilno   :Embarassed:   dok me sestra nije upozorila i pokazala kako da disem, mada sam ja to u biti i znala, ali onako mi bilo lakse). Samo u jednom momentu me je zaboljelo tako jako, imala sam osjecaj da ce mi sva utroba ispasti napolje i tada sam vrisnula i pocela mahati rukom u kojoj je bila infuzija. Tek sam tada i skuzila da stol ima rucke za koje se mogu drzati. Tad je uslijedio nagon za tiskanje, i dva - tri tiska i bebaca je bila vani. Rezanje nisam ni osjetila, a dok me je doc sio, pricala sam sa mamom na telefon  :Laughing:  
Dobro se sjecam, pita mama pa sine, je li te puno rezao? Ja odgovaram, ma nemam pojma koliko, a doc ce ako pita za savove, reci da te nisam puno sjekao, dva sava, i to sve fini vez  :Laughing:

----------


## hrčkić

Za vrijeme trudova nisam vikala, samo sam tako jako upirala šakama o natkoljenice da sam kasnije imala podljeve. Uopće se ne sjećam da sam vikala prilikom izgona, ali znam da sam govorila docu da ne mogu više, da ne mogu disati tako sporo kao što od mene traži i da ne mogu više ne tiskati. Pretpostavljam da je bilo nekih dahtanja, grrr-kanja i sličnih zvukova.

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam pred kraj fino urlikala, ali nisam ništa konkretno govorila. Dio truda koji nisam mogla prodisati sam vikala, i nakon toga nastavila disati najbolje što znam. Nije mi žao, meni je tako bilo lakše, samo sam valjda isprepadala 3 ostale rodilje taj dan u rađaoni.
Inače, nakon poroda smjestili su me u sobu prekoputa rađaone, pa sam slijedeća 3 dana slušala žene koje rađaju, i s olakšanjem zaključila da nisam jedina koja je vikala na porodu...

----------


## michelle zg

Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da na porodu nisam glasa ispustila. Nije mi to uopće palo na pamet, skroz sam bila koncentrirana na disanje a kasnije na tiskanje. 
MM je snimao kad su mi malca dali na prsa i tu se čuje samo nekoliko uzdaha olakšanja.

----------


## la11

> Hm, nisam se uopće glasala, ako tu ne računam brbljanje sa dokom i babicom, disala sam i to je to.


tako i ja,a i dok sam bila u rađ.bile su još tri žene i niti jedna nije vikala

----------


## odra

Vikala sam kad su mi okretali bebu u vrijeme truda, to je bilo nešto strašno! Vikala sam "Ne mogu ne mogu"

Inače sam uglavnom bila koncentrirana na disanje, tu i tamo progovorila MM-u da mi je teško, a pred kraj, kad mi je nagon za tiskanjem bio užasan, a nisu mi dali da tiskam, znam da sam docu vikala:"izvadite ga, izvadite ga...ja moram tiskati". Kad sam rodila, jecala sam, od olakšanja, sreće, bure emocija...
Rezanje nisam ni osjetila (malkice), a ni šivanje. Tad sam već pričala s docom, ispitivala ga koliko imam šavova itd.

----------


## rinama

Ja sam na prvom porodu zvala mamu, mamiceee, majkooo, da si barem ovdje (na što se ona svaki put rasplaće kad joj prićam), nije bilo vikanja samo lagano dozivanje jer kad prićaš lakše ti je.
Na drugom porodu sam šutila jer je sve teklo istim ritmom kao i prvi put pa sam znala da jednostavno moraš doći do one faze kad misliš da ćeš poludjeti, a kad to pomisliš beba izađe van i više ti nije briga ni za rezanje, ni za šivanje, samo da je sve ok i na broju.
Kad su mi stavili bebu prvi puta u naručje rekla sam: Bok, ja sam tvoja mama! A sestre su se naravno smijale.  :Smile:

----------


## zeko

Ja sam 6 sati bila samo na mojim trudovima i bilo mi je "super".  Znali su da će se porod odužiti jer se  radilo o porodu na zadak pa mi je babica ugasila svijetlo (rađala sam noću)  i kraj stola stavila radio tako da sam cijelu noć slušala Gibonija i P. Graša. Čak sam između trudova (svakih 4 min) spavala. 
Nakon vizite su mi dali drip pa sam intenzivnije disala i na kraju malo stenjala ( pri samom kraju sam jaknula babici da ću eksplodirati), a kod tiskanja-niti zvuk nisam ispustila... Doktor mi je čestitao na hrabrosti...
Kad se bebica rodila, počela sam plakati...
Inače, u boksu do mene, žena je cijelo vrijeme vrištala i vikala da ne može i da će umrijeti, a doktor je kolutao očima te je bilo očito da mu žena ide na živce...

----------


## snoopygirl

> Inače, u boksu do mene, žena je cijelo vrijeme vrištala i vikala da ne može i da će umrijeti, a doktor je kolutao očima te je bilo očito da mu žena ide na živce...


grrrr, ide na živce, ja vjerujem da sam i ja išla svima na živce, jer sam vrištala i vikala da ću umrijeti, jer sam bila uvjerena da hoću....sama cijelo vrijeme, 7 sati prodisavanja nagona za tiskanje, a njima to ide na živce!!!!!   :Mad:

----------


## mojemalo

hmh...ja neću roditi..nek ovo čudo fino ostane zauvijek u meni!!  :Wink:

----------


## marinna

rodila u vodi i trudove otvaranja od 5 cm do kraja štreberski prodisala brojeći svaki "s" (obično ih je bilo oko 80 u jednom trudu   :Smile:  ), ali tiskanje je zato trajalo nekoliko sati, isto disala prema uputama babice i ne sjećam se boli. Samo sam ujutro već dobrano stenjala od umora između trudova (nešto kao tihi "joooj meni"). Martin je silazio po milimetar pa ni onaj zadnji trud nije bio bolan

----------


## sandra rb

Bila sam uvjerena da ću roditi na carski jer su mi tako govorili od početka trudnoće. Desio se iznenadni preokret i ja sam rodila vaginalno, tako da sam na porod otoišla totalno nepripremljena i nisam imala pojma o ničemu. Porod je trajao oko dva sata sa dripom i bez jednog jauka sam rodila. Cijelo vrijeme sam čuvala snagu za "ono bolno" što me čeka, ali na svu sreću sve je prošlo gotovo bezbolno.

----------


## lucky day

zvucni dio poroda je kod mene bio u predradjaoni..
trajalo je satima...od dripa koji nije funkcionirao pocelo jako boljeti i zavijala sam kao ranjena ali iscrpljena vucica... disanje je pomagalo prvih par sati te agonije ali poslije sam se jako pocela 'gubiti' a naravno nikoga mi nisu pustili u predradjaonu da me malo ohrabri,izmasira...
mm me cuo do cekaonice kad bi se otvorila vrata i veli da mu je ledilo krv u zilama to zavijanje(a i ostalim prisutnima)...
sam porod sam bila pod epiduralnom i trudove sam blago osjetila ali ne kao bol nego kao 'nesto'... na poslijednjem,pri izgonu sam ispustila glas i dah nekako u stilu 'aaaarghhhh'... ne glasno...
mm je isto ispustio nekakve zvukove ('aaah') i zaplakao od uzbudjenja...

----------


## bubimira

> Nisam pustila ni glasa, nije bilo baš lako, rodila nakon 4 sata žestokog dripa, ali mi je pasalo šutjeti.
>  Zapravo nisam bila ni svjesna kako sam bila tiha dok mi nisu rekle sestre i cura iz susjednog boksa.


Ovak sam i ja sam kaj sam imala drip cijelo vrijeme poroda (indukcija) ,dakle 7 sati. Kaže MM da sam bila ko vojnik.

Jedino je iz mene nekontroliralno izletio vrisak kad su me porezali. Danas se  trudova uopće više ne sjećam al jako dobro znam kak peće epiziotomija   :Sad:

----------


## Rency

isto uz zestoki drip pokusavala sam u naletu trudova biti sto tisa(a trudovi su bili non stop) i koncentrirat se na disanje ali trudovi su bili jaci od mene tako da je iz mene izletilo par nekontroliranih vriskova,stvarno je bilo uff...

----------


## sis

Ja sam gledala u sat, pratila trudove, disala (ne sjećam se koliko čujno) i bjesomučno stiskala neki dio kreveta na kojem sam ležala. Babica mi je rekla "Ma ti si carica.". A sjećam se da sam u jednom trenu prozborila da ne mogu više. Kad je došlo vrijeme izgona i sjatili se oko mene liječnik i babica, pomalo sam izgubila snagu, a oni me počeli pljuskat (valjda su se prepali da se ne izgubim). Doktor kaže da sad trebam najjače, a ja nemam snage... nekako sam zastala, zatvorila oči, potom ih otvorila i rekla: "Ajmo, tri-čet'ri-sad!" I opet se par sekundi izgubila pa su mi morali reći da pogledam dijete. A pitala sam što je (spol) tek nakon možda minutu-dvije (ili mi se tako činilo).

----------


## šnapi

ja sam do faze izgona bila poprilicno tiha, disuci da mi bude lakse. kad je doslo vrijeme tiskanja dr, me upozorio molim vas bez panike! i tiscem ja i mislim si kakva panika, pa nis ne boli. onda se mali zaglavio pa su nafrljili drip pa mi dr od 90 kila sjeo na trbuh. e tu je izletio nekontrolirani krik i nakon toga moj komentar: majko moja ovo je grozno. pa jos jedno nalijeganje na trbuh+krik. pa njihova odluka da idem na carski, ali ajmo jos nafrljiti drip. i tu su krenuli trudovi za pamcenje, gdje ja vise nisam tiskala jer nije islo nego disala ko parna lokomotiva, a uz svaki mi je trud iz grla izletavao urlik koji se nije dao kontrolirat, jednostavno su mi se  tako grcili misici. porod zavrsio carskim  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mvolpe

nisam se glasala, cura do mene je vristala i za mene..al ona je jadna dobila drip za razliku od mene pa nije ni cudo

----------


## apricot

> Nisam glasa pustila. Jedino kad sam tiskala, uzela sam zrak (kao da trebam zaroniti). Disala sam i samo sam pričala s docom i MM kad sam nešto htjela ili su me nešto pitali.


I ja ovako.

Bila sam toliko radoznala da vidim malu njuškicu, da mi nije ni na pamet palo nešto drugo.

A kako sam u boksu bila skoro 24 sata, naslušala sam se svega: od "Doktore, životinjo", preko "Pomozite, umrijet ću" do raznih psovki i kletvi.
Bilo je jako ružno za slušati...

----------


## TinnaZ

> A kako sam u boksu bila skoro 24 sata, naslušala sam se svega: od "Doktore, životinjo", preko "Pomozite, umrijet ću" do raznih psovki i kletvi.
> Bilo je jako ružno za slušati...


 ajme, kaj stvarno si rekla "životinjo", a zakaj ? ... onda sam ja bila pristojna curica.

----------


## rahela

> Disala sam i dok sam tiskala ispuštala neki slabi zvuk kroz zube, tipa mmmmmmmmmmmmm


ovako i ja

----------


## andrea

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kako sam u boksu bila skoro 24 sata, naslušala sam se svega: od "Doktore, životinjo", preko "Pomozite, umrijet ću" do raznih psovki i kletvi.
> Bilo je jako ružno za slušati...
> 
> 
>  ajme, kaj stvarno si rekla "životinjo", a zakaj ? ... onda sam ja bila pristojna curica.


nije rekla ona, nego neka druga žena koja je rađala

----------


## apricot

A ja sam mislila da sam već stekla image pristojne retorike...

ccccc, TinnnaZ... JA da nekome kažem da je životinja?!

----------


## petarpan

Šutila ko zalivena. svih 19 sati.ja sam prgava po prirodi.mantrala u glavi kak se trebam koncentrirat na disanje i kak deranjem gubimsnagu koja je na izmaku.šutila i kad su spičili drip do ibera. stalno su me došli pogledavat jer su valjda mislili da sam odapela kad šutim...a oko mene dreka...i na kraju, kad je glavica izlazila van, za svu onu dugu šutnju ispustih jedan luđački urlik žene ratnice   :Smile:

----------


## Amelie32

Dakle sad za drugog poroda nisam stigla misliti o boli jer su pametni doktori toliko šarafili po meni u pokušaju da maloj vrate ruku natrag iz porođajnog kanala. Više su me bolili ti njihovi pokušaji, nego trudovi. Onda sam prekrižila noge i nisam više dala da šarafe po meni u luđačkom strahu da maloj ne oštete ručicu. Onda sam se počela derati nek zovu mog doca, stričeka Jožu. Potom su me odlučili poslati na hitan carski i dati mi opću anesteziju i to takvom brzinom jer sam urlala na njih. I kad su me već odvozili u salu, zavapih da ja na operaciju ne idem dok ne vidim svog muža po posljednji puta. I kad su mi dali mog muža onda sam utihnula, a fakat sam mislila da ću odapeti na toj operaciji, jer je sve pošlo po zlu. Tako ovaj puta uopće nikakvu bol nisam registrirala sve u strahu za svoje dijete, a i kasnije u panici za svoj život.

----------


## Felix

snapi i amelie, grozno   :Sad:  
ja sam uglavnom nabrajala svece tihim glasom, tek tolko da muz zna da me boli. pri izgonu je doduse bilo par vriskanja, jer me pukla tranzicija.

----------


## Irchi

> i ja sam vrisnula tek na rezanje. što od bola, što od bijesa.


A trudove sam prodisala, što bliže kraju to glasnije. 8)

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam se svih 5 sati na dripu dobro drzala, a u vrijeme izgona sam dva  puta viknula da ne mogu, ali to je zato sto uopce nisam znala da sam u fazi izgona, jer mi nitko nije rekao da sam otovrena i da mogu tiskati, vec sam mislila da cu sad ovako jos satima umirati od boli, a to nisam mogla zamisliti. 
kad me doktor sivao, plakala sam ko gladna godina i molila da prestane jer jednostavno nisam mogla izdrati bol. bilo mi je to gore i od trudova na dripu i od izgona i od rezanja. babica se derala na mene da budem mirno jer sam doslovce pokusala pobjeci sa stola, i onda sam zaurlala "kako da budem mirna kad me sivate na zivo", a doktor je mrtan hladan nastavio i rekao da mi da imam malo nizi prag za bol!!! nakon sto sam upravo rodila!

----------


## apricot

ja nisam ni skužila da me šivaju: imala sam telefon u rukama i obavještavala prijateljice da sam rodila... prije minutu i pol!   :Laughing:

----------


## dorotea24

ja se uopće nisam glasala, samo sam disala i šutila cijelo vrijeme, jauknila sam kada sam imala prejak nagon za tiskanjem da dozovem doktora. tako mi je bilo puno lakše u tišini

----------


## TinnaZ

> ja nisam ni skužila da me šivaju: imala sam telefon u rukama i obavještavala prijateljice da sam rodila... prije minutu i pol!


 il' trebaš poljubiti doktora, ili imaš prag boli do neba

----------


## dorotea24

ni ja nisam osjetila šivanje jer mi je doktor dao lokalnu, a morao me je i kiretirati pa je lokalna fino zahvatila dok je trajala kiretaža inače sumnjam da bi toliko čekao da nije bilo kiretaže. Inače ova kiretaža naspram one na koju sam morala ići zbog blighted ovuma je bila dječja pjesma

----------


## TinnaZ

> ni ja nisam osjetila šivanje jer mi je doktor dao lokalnu, a morao me je i kiretirati pa je lokalna fino zahvatila dok je trajala kiretaža inače sumnjam da bi toliko čekao da nije bilo kiretaže. Inače ova kiretaža naspram one na koju sam morala ići zbog blighted ovuma je bila dječja pjesma


 ovo ti je očiti primjer da može i ne mora boljeti.
Zavisi kako se primijeni lokalna.

----------


## tridesetri

ja isto mislim da se kod tako bolnog sivanja radi samo o nedjelotvornoj  anesteziji. mislim glupo je da zena koja sutke moze roditi ima tako nizak prag boli da urla pri sivanju...

----------


## meda

ja sam cijelo vrijeme sutila, brzano disala, muz me masirao...

kad mi je dosao nagon za tiskanjem jauknula sam da se sve orilo, pa je brzo dosla primalja, dozvala ostalu ekipu i pocelo je tiskanje.
sjecam se da sam u nekom trenutku rekla 'ja vise ne mogu', okretali su me na sve strane i izjavili da imam nekakav prsten i da necu to moc sama pa su zvali doktora. ni dan danas mi nije jasno o kakvom prstenu se radi.

znala sam kad ce me rezat jer me babica malo nalijala s toplom vodom, i odlucila sam da ne protestiram, htjela sam samo da sve to vec jednom zavrsi, jer je od dolaska u bolnicu proslo vise od 24 sata. da su mi rekli da ce mi rezat ruke i noge pristala bi, samo da odem vec jednom iz te radaone  :Grin:  
rezanje me malo peckalo, a sivanje nis nije bolilo, pogotovo u usporedbi s izlazenjem djeteta, to mi je bilo kao da mi ralica, kombajn i bor masina rade u utrobi, a jos je to moje kratko trajalo.

----------

> to mi je bilo kao da mi ralica, kombajn i bor masina rade u utrobi, a jos je to moje kratko trajalo.


  :Laughing:  

Ja sam si u pojedinim scenama poroda, gledajući sa distance, sličila Munchovom Kriku..samo sam epizodno bila bučnija od njega.
Sve je to za ljude..zašto inače postoje glasnice...

----------


## dorotea24

meni je sam izlazak bebe bio ugodan i nije bolio. sva se naježim kada se sjetm tog prolaska

----------


## TinnaZ

niti mene izlazak bebe nije bolio, niti prvi niti drugi puta ...
ispuštala sam neki čudan krik jer su mi govorili da moram jako tiskati, da nije dobro kako tiskam, da moram jače iz trbuha, a ne iz glave (na prvom porodu) ... pa sam onda tiskala iz utrobe zemlje

----------


## TinnaZ

ma mislim, sad kužim da možeš ti taskati kako hoćeš, ako ležiš na leđima, bez  da te razrežu do koljena i navale ti se na trbuh beba će teško van, osim ako ne ispuže van obzirom da su i mama i beba u vodoravnom položaju   :Laughing:

----------


## dorotea24

> niti mene izlazak bebe nije bolio, niti prvi niti drugi puta ...
> ispuštala sam neki čudan krik jer su mi govorili da moram jako tiskati, da nije dobro kako tiskam, da moram jače iz trbuha, a ne iz glave (na prvom porodu) ... pa sam onda tiskala iz utrobe zemlje


isto tako! Inače ja dobro osjećam svoje mišiće i nisam od onih koji ne znaju tiskati na dolje, ali u tom trenutku sam se sva zbunila. Valjda od panike jer su bebi opadali otkucaji pa sam htjela da ju što prije istiskam van. Umrla sam od straha kada su maknuli CTG i onih nekoliko trenutaka tišine u kojima ja moram istiskati dijete, a ne znam što se dešava.

----------


## tridesetri

ni mene nije bolio trenutak kad sam bebu istisnula van - a nije ni cudo kad su me rezali do koljena, a i dali mi onu neku inekciju u bedro od koje sam ionako jedva bila pri sebi... tako da mi je "ring of fire" ostao potpuna nepoznanica. nadam se da cu na ovom porodu to iskusiti.

----------


## Smajlić

> beba će teško van, osim ako ne ispuže van obzirom da su i mama i beba u vodoravnom položaju


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Sjećam se da ni ja nisam dobro disala...
I sjećam se, da sam kod tiskanja samo pazila da tiskam dolje, a ne u lice, jer mi je pred očima stalno bila slika moje sestre kojoj su sve kapilare u očima popucale, jer je tiskala "u glavu". Znam da je grozno izgledala :shock: 

Uglavnom, kako sam se glasala...pa nakon prvih 10 sati mučenja mi je bilo dosta i derala sam se iz sveg glasa...pazila sam jedino da nikoga ne uvrijedim i ne budem bezobrazna, mada sad kad razmislim, ONI su bili grozni prema meni...

Sjećam se da su mi rekli da su zvali s Ortopedije i pitali pa šta me toliko muče, neka to već jednom završi...  :Laughing:

----------


## dijetlic

Prije poroda nisam htjela ni razmišljati o samom porodu jer sam 
mislila da ću sigurno urlati da će me se čuti do Italije (prag boli=0). 
Sva sreća da nisam znala da mogu platiti carski rez jer bih sigurno 
došla u napast. :D 

U predrađaoni mi je bilo koma (ležeći položaj) no imala sam 
sreću da sam se jako brzo otvarala i da je sve išlo ubrzano. 
Kada sam došla u rađaonu bila sam na "stolici" (SD) i bilo mi je puuuno, 
puuuno lakše  :D  :D tako da sam samo malo mmm-kala kada bih se 
trudila "pravilno" disati. 
Više sam osjetila šivanje (sva sreća pa je bilo samo par šavova). 
U svakom slučaju Grgi sam se zahvalila jer je uranio tri tjedna i mami 
olakšao porod.    :Love:   :Love:  
_________________
Grgur - 04.06.2006.

----------


## Smajlić

a moja sestrična koja je rodila prije cca. 2 mjeseca je pričala kako je njena cimerica ugrizla doktora i otkinula mu komadić kute.  :Grin:  a k tome imala je i aparatić za zube :D 
Doktor je samo komentirao da šta će mu sad žena reći...  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam kod šivanja primalju tako stiskala za nadlakticu da su joj ostale masnice ... ona je govorila, gospođo pustite me, što će mi muž reći na ove masnice ... (žao mi je jadne žene), a kasnije sam bila uvjerena da je to bilo pri porodu a ne pri šivanju dok me nisu razuvjerili.
Onaj tko je tu trebao imati masnice sigurno nije bila primalja, tko zna kakvo sam šivanje imala zna na kaj mislim

----------


## sandraf

na prvom porodu sam, kad su trudovi krenuli, ponavaljala hi-hi-hi-hi-hi.... kako su se oni pojacali, ja sam ubrzavala hi-hi-hi-hi-hi...

probajte to, ispada kao da se hihocete  :Laughing:  

na drugom porodu sam bila savrseno disciplinirana i ponavljala sam upute svoje drage primalje. samo sam pred kraj molila - jednom carski, jednom da me ubiju!

----------


## pliskavica

Mene je uzasno bolilo i vristala sam jer je to bio jedini nacin da skupim snage.Povracala sam i mislila sam da cu se rascijepit napola.Sad sam trudna s drugim djetetom i znam se probudit nocu u panici i muka me uhvati kad se sjetim da cu za otprilike 4 mjeseca u rodiliste.Nisam znala sto me ceka,ali je premasilo najgoru zamisljenu varijantu.Dok nije poceo taj izuzetno bolni dio,(koji je trajao i trajao),zezala sam se s muzem,pricala o svemu i svacemu i sutjela samo za vrijeme trudova.Rodila sam u Svedskoj tako da nikom nije smetalo sto vristim i osjecala sam se ko covjek premda sam umirala od nelagode kad sam povracala.Sivanje nisam ni osjetila.Dobro se sjecam babicine glave izmedu mojih nogu i toga kako mi je namignula dok me sivala.Uglavnom par minuta nakon poroda sam se super osjecala i cinilo mi se da mogu planine pomicati.Nadam se da ce ovaj put biti brze i bezbolnije.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Slučajno nabasah na ovu temu i ismijah se do suza   :Laughing:  

Jest, smiješno je sad, ali koliko mene moje pamćenje služi - i nije bilo tako zabvno.
Samo je jedna forumašica do sad spomenula da je bila sama. E tako i ja.

I psovala i derala se ko monstrum, mogu mislit na šta je to ličilo,
jednom se jedna sestra udostojila da mi dođe i da mi kaže da se stišam jer prepadam druge žene   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Poslije sam kumila i molila da mi neko dođe i psovala do neba, da mi beba ide, da sam sama, da mi neko dođe, da ovo, ono, al nikog nigdje. Mislim i da sam se gubila povremeno ili sam zaspala na kratko, ako i to može da se desi ???

Ispalo je tako da me nije porađao moj dragi dr. 

Pitao me "što me nisi zvala", ja mu rekoh "zar me niste čuli?"

----------


## lollipop

nisam se glasala. samo sam ponavljala sebi u brk - trebali smo ići u graz, trebali smo ići u graz... sada nakon šest mjeseci mislim da sam si napravila medvjeđu uslugu žaleći za nečim u trenutku kada se više ništa nije moglo promijeniti.

----------


## Smajlić

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> beba će teško van, osim ako ne ispuže van obzirom da su i mama i beba u vodoravnom položaju  
> 
> 
>     
> 
> Sjećam se da ni ja nisam dobro disala...
> ...


Zato pri drugom porodu nisam vrištala...jer je sve bilo (više-manje) kak treba, prvenstveno tu mislim da mi nisu dali drip na koji jako reagiram i imala sam osjećaj da ću se razletjeti. Jedino pred kraj (kad sam ipak dobila maaalo dripa) sam počela pjevati "Zeko i potočić" . Stvarno ne znam odkud mi to. Jedino kad je malac izlazio sam isputstila onaj Arghhhhhhhh. Babica me pohvalila kak sam dobra, i rekla mi je još prije za vrijeme trudova, ako mi je lakše da ispustim glas, neka. da to njima ne smeta. To mi je puno olakšalo. Na prvom porodu sam ja vikala, oni su vikali na mene i bilo je strašno i neugodno.

----------


## krumpiric

> Dok sam imala normalne trudove (ponoć - pet), pjevušila sam, kad mi je oko pet ujutro došao nagon za tiskanje, bila sam sva sretna, dok nisam skužila da neće vani a ja bi tiskalaaaaaa i tako do pooodneeeeeeeee.....urlikala sam, molila, plakala, vikala, stenjala, trudila se da ne vičem ali ja nisam moglaaaa..i kasnije mi nije uopće bilo žao, sad bi još žešće vikala samo bi malo obogatila rječnik i sveprisutnima bi nadodala raznorazne pridjeve i epitete!!!    .  Nigdje nikog, s ja svakog momenta mislim evo sad ću rodit, di je ko, beba će ispast, popucat ću..... dok sam tiskala nisam ni glasa pustila to mi je baš pasalo, jer sam znala da je još malo gotovo i nisam bila sama.


isto ovako, normalni trudovi-ništa.TO zbilja nije ekstra, mogla sam pričat, zezat se.... Al nagon za tiskanjem pod trudovima pod dripom od 4ipo sata....to zbilja, al zbilja prestrašno boli. I da, urlala sam.
Rezanje, izgon, šivanje, nisam ni osjetila-to sve govori. :/

----------


## cvijeta73

> snoopygirl prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dok sam imala normalne trudove (ponoć - pet), pjevušila sam, kad mi je oko pet ujutro došao nagon za tiskanje, bila sam sva sretna, dok nisam skužila da neće vani a ja bi tiskalaaaaaa i tako do pooodneeeeeeeee.....urlikala sam, molila, plakala, vikala, stenjala, trudila se da ne vičem ali ja nisam moglaaaa..i kasnije mi nije uopće bilo žao, sad bi još žešće vikala samo bi malo obogatila rječnik i sveprisutnima bi nadodala raznorazne pridjeve i epitete!!!    .  Nigdje nikog, s ja svakog momenta mislim evo sad ću rodit, di je ko, beba će ispast, popucat ću..... dok sam tiskala nisam ni glasa pustila to mi je baš pasalo, jer sam znala da je još malo gotovo i nisam bila sama.
> 
> 
> isto ovako, normalni trudovi-ništa.TO zbilja nije ekstra, mogla sam pričat, zezat se.... Al nagon za tiskanjem pod trudovima pod dripom od 4ipo sata....to zbilja, al zbilja prestrašno boli. I da, urlala sam.
> Rezanje, izgon, šivanje, nisam ni osjetila-to sve govori. :/


identično. samo što je moj nagon za tiskanjem pod dripom trajao puuuno kraće - sat i pol.

a sam izgon mi je ostao u jako lijepom sjećanju s jurajem. i sad se raznježim kad se sjetim. rezanje isto nisam ni osjetila. ni šivanje. 

između trudova (ako to uopće postoji s obzirom na drip) sam baljezgala gluposti kako će moje dijete biti jadno jer neće imati niti brata niti sestru, kako me je mama lagala jer je rekla da to nije tako strašno, kako ja to dijete neću moći voljeti koliko me boli itd.

sad nam je to glavna fora za nasmijavanje prijatelja, naročito mm-u koji je bio sa mnom.   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam bila mirna ko janje.  :Grin:  
osim što mi je smetao onaj čuveni kuhar koji mi je stajao kraj stola, odnosno neko moje priviđenje :? 
nisam ni vikala, ni plakala, ni urlala......samo sam puhala ko kit.
i porod mi uopće nije ostao u ružnom sjećanju kao nešto bolno.
ali zato šivanje......buaaaaa tu me se čulo na kilometre koliko sam plakala, molila doktoricu da me ostavi kakva jesam, zazivala mamu da me dođe spasit (mm mi nije pao na pamet ni u jednom momentu osim da bi mu zavrnila šijom da je kojim slučajem tu jer mene boli, a ne njega  :Grin:  ).
ma ustvari baš sam bila dobrica.

----------


## bucka

> Al nagon za tiskanjem pod trudovima pod dripom od 4ipo sata....to zbilja, al zbilja prestrašno boli. I da, urlala sam.
> Rezanje, izgon, šivanje, nisam ni osjetila-to sve govori. :/


identicno!

----------


## ZIMA

Urlala, nisam dobila ništa za bolove. Nakon 12 sati trudova od kojih zadnjih 6 užasno bolnih -nikako se otvorit. Klistiranje, rezanje, izgon, šivanje nisam ni osjetila.

----------


## saska7

uff
di me nadje...  :Laughing:  
dakle, prvi porod sam vikala na kraju da ga vade van (drip, dolantin, bljuvanje u boxu 6h, prokidanje vodenjaka i na kraju saka doktora u meni da se otvorim  :shock: ) sjecam se samo da nisam mogla disati uopce od tog silnog bljuvanja sa svakim trudom i da sam odlucila ici na tecaj disanja za drugi porod (nisam na kraju).
drugi porod - pripremala sam se na sve moguce nacine za prirodni porod, odbila sve (osim klistira) i onda je krenulo. zadnjih sat vremena sam prosla sve od pseceg dahtanja, rezanja, gruntanja poput medvjeda, vristanja u zadnja 2 truda na stolu (samo sam se trudila vristati u  niskim registrima ponavljajuci u glavi "visoki tonovi su gubitak snage, spusti glas i prizemljit ces se")
btw, moja prica s drugog poroda se zove PJEVALICA U VZ - to dovoljno govori  8)

----------


## ZIMA

Ah da... bljuvanje. To je isto bilo dražesno.

----------


## ivana p

ja sam vikala na MM neka ide ca,neka me pusti na miru i on jadan je krenuo van iz rađaone,pa sam pocela vikati da kamo ide neka me ne ostavlja.A kod izgona vikala sam aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nemogu vise pustite me doma  :Embarassed:           a dok su me sivali katastrofa (imala sam preko 30 savova)  i jos se doktorica na mene derala neka potrpim malo a svaki sav sam osjetila.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

Carski (ako spada pod porod). Lijepo sam i ugodno razgovarala sa doktorom i anesteziologom.

----------


## Palagruža

Vikala sam dvaput. Prvi put kad me je iznenadio prvi trud kod kojeg sam osjetila potrebu za tiskanjem. Svi trudovi do toga su mi bili relativno podnosljivi (bez dripa,  :Smile:  ). Drugi put u trudu s kojim je beba izasla van. Pritom osjetila epiziotomiju. Zaurlala da me valjda cijeli kat cuo.

----------


## Fabiola

ak vam lakše vičite. ak s time dobijete više snage u izgonu vrištite. nemam svi jednaku toleranciju boli

----------


## fegusti

> ak vam lakše vičite. ak s time dobijete više snage u izgonu vrištite. nemam svi jednaku toleranciju boli


meni se baš činilo da ću vikanjem izgubiti snagu i koncentraciju.
ja sam stenjala.

----------


## Fabiola

gubi se snaga. ali nekomu bude lakše. kako kome

----------


## Točka

Nit sam vikala nit sam stenjala. Čulo se samo: hu hu hu hi hi hi (moje disanje).

----------


## Veki

Svaki porod drugačiji.
Prvi put nisam imala snage zamumljati, nekoliko sam se puta onesvjestila nakratko ili bi spavala među trudovima. Nisam se mogla pomaknuti centimetar jer nisam imala snage. Kad je trebalo tiskati, tiskala sam, opet bez zvuka. MM je poslije rekao da sam samo jednom vrisnula i  to kad su me zarezali, ali ja toga nisam ni bila svjesna. Baš me iznenadio kad smo pričali o tome.
Drugi put sam itekako vrištala. Sve je bilo puno kraće, ali puuuno intenzivnije. Bila sam prava divljakuša.
Totalne suprotnosti. Nisam se previše opterećivala kako me drugi doživljavaju i željela se iz nekih razloga ponašati na određen način, već mi je tako došlo i tako mi je odgovaralo.

----------


## suncokret5

> Carski (ako spada pod porod). Lijepo sam i ugodno razgovarala sa doktorom i anesteziologom.


aaaaaaaaa   :Laughing:  
zaaakooon    :Laughing:

----------


## suncokret5

mumljala i stenjala

pokušala i vikati ali skužila da me to fakat samo dodatno iscrpljuje

i kaže mm da sam bezbroj puta bacala na pod onu zelenu plahtu kojom sam bila pokrivena  :?  a toga se uopće ne sjećam

u izgonu sam bila ko bubica, to mi je bio zbilja najljepši dio, ali zato šivanje...ajmeeee...pjevala sam na licu mjesta izmišljene stihove i melodiju (još ih pamtim al ne želite ih čuti   :Laughing:  )

----------


## anna01

ja sam se zadnjih 2 h pozdravila sa mozgom... ma kakvo disanje, ma kakva koncentracija..ja sam doslovno plakala i molila ih da mi pomognu, da cu umriti koliko me boli...
za to sigurno mogu zahvaliti babici koja me kad sam bila 6cm otvorena, išla mi "pomoći" da to ide brže, pa me ona prtima proširila... do tada bi trud bio do 70-80, i prodisala bi ga bez problema, ali nakon toga najjači je bio na 30 i ja sam doslovno mislila da cu umrjeti... bol kao nikada do tada.....  :Evil or Very Mad:  mrzim tog hitlera od babice!!!

----------


## kikic

Nisam vikala, mislim da je to besmisleno. Prodisavala sam trudove, par puta sam zastenjala kad mi je bilo "najgušće". Da je bilo bolno, bilo je, također je dugo trajalo ali ništa mi se ne može mjeriti s osjećajem kad je bilo gotovo i kad sam ga vidjela. Puno mi je značila prisutnost MM kojem sam u svakom trudu tako stezala ruku da je čovjek i sutradan osjećao mišiće  :Embarassed:

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam bila strašno neugodna, sad me sramota kad se tog sjetim. Čim su počeli bolovi me uhvatila panika, kakvo disanje - sve sam zaboravila.
Ispsovala sam jadnu sestru koja mi je htjela objasniti disanje, anesteziologa da je nesposoban jer me još uvijek boli, muža da je on sve kriv, da zašto nisam išla na carski, da ipak ne želim dijete... 
uglavnom, grozno   :Embarassed:

----------


## manal

nije mi nikad palo na pamet da vicem, sumnjam da bi mi pomoglo, pa sam samo disala i pri izgonu stenjala. i onda sam uzdahnula i rekla "s drugim na carski"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  mora da su se prisutni na tu izjavu krstili lijevom i desnom, obzirom da sam rodila za 2 sata   :Embarassed:  
al sam tu i tamo jaukala dok su me sivali, joj to je bilo gadno!

----------


## sanjaneo

urlikala sam ko ranjeni jelen.   :Laughing:  nisam ni znala do tada koliko jako mogu vikati

----------


## emea

Dakle, tu ste psovačice!   :Wink:  
Nisam bila u predrađaoni prije, nego su me poslije tamo ostavili da preležim onih sat - dva. Sva sreća - uplašili su me glasovi i za slijedeće dijete.
 :Laughing:  

I čula sam psovanje i vikanje i razbijanje nečega i onda nakon 5 minuta smijeh i ispričavanje...

Ja sam bila na stolu sat ipo ali valjda svatko u nekom trenutku želi zadavit svoju voljenu polovicu i pomisli da je i jedno dijete sasvim dovoljno.
Sjećam se misli "nikad više" i "vadite je van kako god znate samo da prestane", "kako me uspio nagovorit na ovo". 
Zavrištala sam jednom pri izgonu jer sam mislila da ću tako jače tiskat ali babica mi je rekla da će mi biti bolje da ne vrištim. I stvarno je bila u pravu.
A inače sam samo puhala i "siktala" sssssss pokušavajući se sjetiti disanja.

----------


## majoslava

nekakav neljudski zvuk prilikom trudova za izgon...

inace me uvijek lovila panika ako covjek slucajno prodje blizu rodilista da ne bih cula zvukove od radjanja...

----------


## sonata

Nisam vikala, trudila sam se disati. Maravno pred kraj se culo mmmmmmmm ali najsmjesnije je sto me zena iz susjednog boksa toliko zivcirala svojim urlikanjem i uzasno me dekoncentrirala da sam par puta pozeljela onakva jadna otici tamo do nje i opaliti joj samarcinu   :Laughing:  
MM nisam psovala ni vrijedjala jer mi je pomagao ali sam mu dobro izstiskala ruke. Rekao je poslije da nije znao da imam takav stisak   :Grin:

----------


## Nikina mama

Bila sam ko bubica, samo sam disala i sutila, bas sam bila koncentrirana na to disanje da s MM nisam ni 10 rijeci progovorila jer bi me to dekoncentriralo, ali je jedna u boksu do mene zato toliko urlala i vristala i psovala da mi je doslo da pocnem urlati na nju jer mi je njeno urlanje, psovanje i zapomaganje smetalo vise od samog dripa koji je bio ubitacan.

----------


## tenshi

ja sam glasno disala, zastenjala prvi put prilikom tiskanja dok mi nije primalja rekla da se ne glasam (nisam to shvatila kao nesto zlonamjerno, vec dobronajmerni savjet izrecen sturo da ustedimo na vremenu  :Grin: ) i jedini AU koji se od mene cuo je bio prilikom epiziotomije jer je bol bila neocekivana, i kako sam ja smatrala u tom trenutku, totalno nepravedna   :Sad:

----------


## nenaa

Kao psihopat. Urlala, vrijeđala MM, i baš sve mi je išlo na živce. Drugi put neću tako.

----------


## momze

prvi porod, tiha
drugi porod, tiha
treci porod, blago stenjanje i ispustanje auuu zvuka.

----------


## nenaa

> prvi porod, tiha
> drugi porod, tiha
> treci porod, blago stenjanje i ispustanje auuu zvuka.


Bravo divim ti se. Ja sam to isto tako zamišljala, ali otelo se...

----------


## mici85

sjecam se samo da sam grlila neki stolic pored kreveta i da je mm disao umjesto mene. nekak mi je bilo bad derati se jer je u boxovima do bio cijeli zbor   :Smile:  
kod zadnjeg truda kad je jakov odlucio ici van, skupila sam snage i jako tiskala i popljuvala doktora po licu toliko da je uzeo rucnik da se pobrise. toga se ne sjecam, pricao mi je mm makar je bio u vecem soku od mene.
rekao mi je da sam u jednom trenu pred jedno 5 doktora vikala "plati mu carski, ocu carski, plati mu carski".
hm, nije bilo carskog...

----------


## Luciana*

ja sam se na moje iznenađenje poprilično derala na dripu priljubljena uz pločice na zidu, umalo sam se popela na isti  :Laughing:  
mislim da mi je to pomoglo da me skuže prije i pošalju u box gdje sam isto uz deračinu rodila za 20ak min
gadno sam se prevarila što se tiče vlastitog praga boli. znajući to,mislim da će mi drugi put biti lakše

----------


## koksy

Nas smo bile 3, sve isto otvorene, samo sto ne rodimo, svaka u svom boxu i u strahu da doktor nece doc na vrijeme. Pa se culo; dooooktooooreeeee, ideeeeee iz sva 3 boxa tokom svakog truda. Doktor je trcao od jedne do druge, mi smo se trudile nadglasati jedna drugu nebi li doktor bas k najglasnijoj dosao. Sjecam se da je cak i pitao koja najvise vice. Pa smo sve u glas vikale; jaaa, jaaa!   :Laughing:  
Sve u svemu, ja sam rodila prva, vrlo vjerovatno sam bila i najglasnija. Tokom samog izgona nisam ispustila ni glasa jer mi je stalno bilo u mislima kako moram cuvat snagu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> momze prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prvi porod, tiha
> drugi porod, tiha
> treci porod, blago stenjanje i ispustanje auuu zvuka.
> 
> 
> Bravo divim ti se. Ja sam to isto tako zamišljala, ali otelo se...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




> Nas smo bile 3, sve isto otvorene, samo sto ne rodimo, svaka u svom boxu i u strahu da doktor nece doc na vrijeme. Pa se culo; dooooktooooreeeee, ideeeeee iz sva 3 boxa tokom svakog truda. Doktor je trcao od jedne do druge, mi smo se trudile nadglasati jedna drugu nebi li doktor bas k najglasnijoj dosao. Sjecam se da je cak i pitao koja najvise vice. Pa smo sve u glas vikale; jaaa, jaaa!   
> .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

> Nas smo bile 3, sve isto otvorene, samo sto ne rodimo, svaka u svom boxu i u strahu da doktor nece doc na vrijeme. Pa se culo; dooooktooooreeeee, ideeeeee iz sva 3 boxa tokom svakog truda. Doktor je trcao od jedne do druge, mi smo se trudile nadglasati jedna drugu nebi li doktor bas k najglasnijoj dosao. Sjecam se da je cak i pitao koja najvise vice. Pa smo sve u glas vikale; jaaa, jaaa!


  :Laughing:  

prvi porod glasna, drugi jos glasnija :/

----------


## Kavin

Uf, kad se sjetim! 
Na dripu preko pet sati, grčenje i nagon za tiskanje neopisiv, a nisam se ni pet prstiju otvorila niti se beba spuštala ( nakraju zbog 2x omotane pupčane vrpce ) - poslije još sedam sati bez dripa ( zbog komplikacija su me morali ištekati - rasturao me, nisam se otvarala, G-u je drip priuštio zasoj srca i ostanak bez kisika   :Evil or Very Mad:   ) otvaranje rukama da malo "pomognu"...sad nek mi neko kaže da se nebi nikako glasao...svega je bilo: mumljanja, najviše stenjanja, deranja ( mada mm tvrdi da nije to bilo tako glasno kako sam ja to doživjela   :Razz:   )  zapomaganja da mi daju nešto protiv booolooova i tako svaki put kad bi vidjela nekog u kuti ( bijeloj, zelenoj, rozoj... ), mogla je biti i spremačica meni svejedno   :Grin:  

Kod izgona sam bila tiho jer sam znala da je kraj ( 22,5 sata od pucanja vodenjaka i mojih nepravilnih trudova ), možda sam nešto zastenjala potiho, ali znam da sam samo mislila...poslije ovog...mogu šta hoće! 
Rezanje nisam osjetila mada mi je babica rekla da me malo moraju cvaknuti. 
Šivanje mačji kašalj - tad sam bila u sedmom nebu...nema trudova, grčenja...blaženstvo!

----------


## sweetmint

Mene je krenulo boljeti u zoru dan prije termina i tijekom cijelog dana sam samo govorila "ma nije to - to" ...trudovi bi (slusajuci price drugih zena jel te) trebali boljeti vise, jace. Na kraju sam popustila nagovaranju MM-a i govoreci mu u autu da ce me garant vratiti doma i da cu se osramotiti.
Na pregledu su mi rekli da sam otvorena 6 cm i da idem u box   :Laughing:  

Lezala sam i gledala u ctg, a bolovi su bili podnosljivi. Fino sam disala i slusala nevjerojatne urlike drugih zena...i to me je bas prestrasilo. Cekala sam kad ce doci ti jaki bolovi, cekala...cekala...dok nisam osjetila naglo kako se beba spustila i onda tek u panici povikala doktorici "eeeeeeevo jeeeeee"   :Grin:  
Par trudova uz njihovu asistenciju i izasla je moja čupica   :Heart:  

Ja sam stvarno bila prestravljena vriskovima, kricima, psovkama zena oko sebe, da sam jednom sestri koja me je provjeravala rekla "zasto im ne pomognete"   :Grin:  

nadam se i drugi put tako...uf...

----------


## w latka

ja nisam vikala ni vrištala,samo sam cjelo vrijeme pričala tj govorila da "nemogu više" i lagano se svađala sa sestrom koja mi je govorila da nek kažem "ja to mogu"   :Laughing:   a ja njoj "da meni tako nije lakše i nek prestane sa tim pozitivnim mislima,"

----------


## ninavk

Ja sam vjerojatno jedna od malo sretnica koju trudovi nisu bolili pogotovo kad sam radjala trece dijete.tek pri samom izlazu bebice sam zvala mmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmaaaaaaa a i to je bilo vise od straha nego od boli i već idući trud moj gabriel je bio vani  :Laughing:

----------


## Kavin

> *Ja sam vjerojatno jedna od malo sretnica koju trudovi nisu bolili* pogotovo kad sam radjala trece dijete.tek pri samom izlazu bebice sam zvala mmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmaaaaaaa a i to je bilo vise od straha nego od boli i već idući trud moj gabriel je bio vani


Za ovo boldano :shock: 

A za ostali dio   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## smedja

sutila sam kao da mi je netko jezik odrezao jer mi iz misli nisu izlazili komentari moje mame   :Rolling Eyes:  kako je jednom kad je radjala bila cura od 18 god i urlala je na sav glas cijelo vrijeme, a u isto vrijeme rodila je i djevojka od 16 bez glasa, kao i moja mama (barem tako uvijek prica)
tako da mi je nazalost uvijek to nekako stajalo u glavi da moras sutiti jer nisi neka glupaca koja urla dok radja... nije to tako strasno   :Evil or Very Mad:  

tijekom izgona sam jednom prostenjala nesto i na to me babica poklopila neka sutim i tiskam   :Sad:  pa sam ja sutila i tiskala kako su mi rekli i pod trudovima i bez trudova pa su me rezali i tako   :Crying or Very sad:  

ovaj put cu nadam se imati prirodan i neometan porod i pokusat cu iskljuciti taj mamin glasic koji kaze da moras sutiti i trpiti... drzite fige   :Wink:

----------


## rena7

Ja nisam vikala i sada mi je žao što nisam. Imala sam drugog posla, npr. grizla sam jastuk, čupala si kosu, mužu trgala ruku i tako, disala sam najbolje što sam znala. Babica mi je strašno išla na jetra, jedno 12 sati me nije doživljavala ni dva posto, uopće nije dolazila, a nakon toga kada je došla i nešto me pitala- ja sam šutila kao da je ne vidim i ne čujem. Ma da, trebala sam vikati, definitivno.

----------


## ninavk

vjerujte da me nije boljelo jeste malo ali to nije nista kad cujem druge kako kažu da ih je rasturalo,barem sa ovim trećim.ovako je to bilo ja sam dosla na pregled plodne vode jer mi je trmin prosao za dva dana i dr. mi kaze gospodjo pa vi ste otvoreni 6-7 cm  :shock: zar vas nista ne boli?nista ja osjetila nisam i kaže ona meni odmah u radjaonu.I tako ja tamo setala oko dva sata i stavili me na stol i na drip i u roku od nekih 15 min. sve gotovo.Babica je jedva stigla stavit rukavice   :Laughing:  
TKO BI REKO ČUDA DA SE DESE  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  [/b][/quote]

----------


## Megi08

nisam vikala. disala, otpuhivala, stiskala mm-ovu ruku, plahtu, sve nešto tiho i pristojno...a bolilo ko' sam vrag  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bebinja

koja je mene jeza uhvatila kada sam došla u predrađaonu,jedna žena je užasno stenjala,noć tri sata,tišina,ona stenje,baš mi je taj osjećaj ulaska u to sve nekako jezovit.
trudila sam se ne vikat al par puta kada su zaredali najjači trudovi vikala sam aaaaaa,vikala majko moja i tako...druge žene nisam ni čula,nije bila gužva

----------


## Bebinja

kada bi zavikala sestroooooooo i ona bi došla,lipo bi mi rekla da se ne derem jer to smeta bebi a i ja da gubim enegriju da će mi tribat...  :Grin:

----------


## maremama

prvi ( 15h) drugi put ( 5h) mirna kao janje cijelo vrijeme do kraja, tada sam samo ponavljalja ." meni se kaka, meni se kaka !"  :Grin:

----------


## Indi

Samovoljno se okrenula na bok. Uhvatila se za naslone kreveta i tiho stenjala u naletu truda. Zapravo se skoro nisam čula, tako mi je odgovaralo. Nisam tip za vriskanje, ali da mi se vriskalo, ne bi me zaustavili.

----------

